# Think it may be best for me to sell all my tools!!



## MesquiteMan (Sep 1, 2012)

I wonder if this is a sign for me to sell all my tools and get out of working with wood.  Found this while cutting some book matched spalted pecan knife scales!


----------



## schreiber (Sep 1, 2012)




----------



## skamrath1 (Sep 1, 2012)

That is pretty wicked lol


----------



## Woodlvr (Sep 1, 2012)

Wow that is awesome.


----------



## toddlajoie (Sep 1, 2012)

Too bad it's not big enough for a guitar body. The metal heads would pay $$$ for that...


----------



## hunter-27 (Sep 1, 2012)

yikes!


----------



## wizard (Sep 1, 2012)

Hmmm..so let me get this straight...the two halves of wood containing this rather menacing looking entity are going to be responsible for holding a sharp knife blade......


----------



## Gin N' Tonic (Sep 1, 2012)

It's called Karma bud!

This is just a warning, happens when you don't return phone calls. Keep it up and the locusts and scorpions will be coming next. :devil:


----------



## PenMan1 (Sep 1, 2012)

The sign that you are misreading actually says "buy Luthier tools and charge $25,000 to the latest college band that just sold 1 million downloads of their latest single, I eat raw bat heads for breakfast and devil horns with snail sushi for lunch.

You can't swing a dead cat over your head here without hitting one of these "college town trashy music she devil worshipping musician millionaires". I say if you can't beat 'em, sell 'em silly stuff at an outrageous price


----------



## bobjackson (Sep 1, 2012)

The old bookmark devil. You can take him Curtis.


----------



## reiddog1 (Sep 1, 2012)

Curtis,

  It kinda looks like an evil female reproductive system (cervix, uterus, and other lady parts).  I don't know if you should stop wood working or watch your back at home.  Either way, good luck!!  ;-)

Dave


----------



## Lucky2 (Sep 1, 2012)

Frame it!
Len


----------



## johncrane (Sep 1, 2012)

Hang on too ya tools Curtis! and frame that sucker up.:biggrin:


----------



## MesquiteMan (Sep 1, 2012)

I am definitely going to stabilize that devil in some Cactus Juice, then glue it up and keep it!  If it is encapsulated in Cactus Juice, he should not be able to get out!


----------



## marksman (Sep 1, 2012)

Pretty awesome! I'll take the table saw, air compressor and pressure pots:biggrin:


----------



## Tom T (Sep 1, 2012)

No fear.  It's just wood.  But creepy.


----------



## flyitfast (Sep 1, 2012)

It is a good thing you weren't using Flaming Box Elder!! 
That would scare the 'he77' out of me......
gordon


----------



## alamocdc (Sep 1, 2012)

Curtis, did you have a devil of a time cutting it? LOL!


----------



## InvisibleMan (Sep 1, 2012)

that's just funny.  Evil spalters.

He's got a UFO on his shirt too.

My son wants to know if it came from a demon tree.


----------



## Lenny (Sep 1, 2012)

That sure looks evil!


----------



## corian king (Sep 1, 2012)

WICKED!!! I am like you Curtis I would seal him in and make a picture out of that.
Just don't stay in the shop while it is being done.LOL


----------



## tbroye (Sep 1, 2012)

Curtis

Name and put it on Ebay as Saint so and so with and opening bid of $15K and a buy it now for $25K.


----------



## rbruce2u (Sep 2, 2012)

*How you look at it???*

At first glance I saw a Genie with a turbin holding a pot or lamp. Let's go with that.

Bob


----------



## navycop (Sep 2, 2012)

Looks like Texas Longhorns.


----------



## joefyffe (Sep 2, 2012)

Curtis:  I can give you NO good advice on this matter.  You will have to contact the white house!!!


----------



## Bowl Slinger (Sep 2, 2012)

It is an awesome thing to see what nature can produce, like the shapes in clouds or what we connect the dots to form in the stars.


----------



## joefyffe (Sep 2, 2012)

PenMan1 said:


> The sign that you are misreading actually says "buy Luthier tools and charge $25,000 to the latest college band that just sold 1 million downloads of their latest single, I eat raw bat heads for breakfast and devil horns with snail sushi for lunch.
> 
> You can't swing a dead cat over your head here without hitting one of these "college town trashy music she devil worshipping musician millionaires". I say if you can't beat 'em, sell 'em silly stuff at an outrageous price


 
Andy:  I like your marketing approach! :thunder::thunder:


----------



## lorbay (Sep 2, 2012)

I thought it looks like a hockey goalie with one of the first masks they used to ware.
Hey but then I'm a Canuck.

Lin.


----------



## Wright (Sep 2, 2012)

Now that is scary!!!!


----------



## StephenM (Sep 2, 2012)

Just goes to show you, when Hell gets to cold, he takes up residence in Texas.


----------



## GaryMGg (Sep 2, 2012)

Looks like you beat the devil! :biggrin:


----------



## biednick (Sep 2, 2012)

Can you split it down into 2 sets? Thickness wont matter for framing..


----------



## bitshird (Sep 2, 2012)

StephenM said:


> Just goes to show you, when Hell gets to cold, he takes up residence in Texas.



Heck I thought he lived in the Texoma area year round!! I'm sure I did a land deal with him up there!!!


----------



## jppensplus (Sep 2, 2012)

Did you pay $666 for it?


----------



## lsweeney (Sep 2, 2012)

*TEXAS A&M*

Bon-fire time and a cold Shiner


----------



## Buzzzz4 (Sep 2, 2012)

Yes, it is a sign! Pray hard!


----------



## George417 (Sep 3, 2012)

Frame that sucker.


----------



## nava1uni (Sep 4, 2012)

If you turn it upside down it looks like a Texas longhorn.  Don't believe in the devil idea since it was in a tree.  Trees are gifts from God so no devil inside.  Only miracles in trees.


----------



## Fred (Sep 4, 2012)

I personally see something with a whole "pie" in it's stomach and a bunch of Texas sized flies flying around waiting for some leftovers.

Definitely turn it upside down as suggested above if you do stabilize it. Frame it it Bethelem Olive that you know without a doubt comes from the Holy Land. Get a bottle of holy water and have the framed piece exorcised by a very devout Catholic priest just to be on the safe side. 

With something like that hanging around you just can't be to careful ya know!


----------



## LarryDNJR (Sep 4, 2012)

wow, that is something else.


----------



## kronewi (Sep 4, 2012)

That is awesome!!


----------



## LagniappeRob (Sep 4, 2012)

jppensplus said:


> Did you pay $666 for it?



Marketing idea: Maybe that should be the asking price...


----------



## plano_harry (Sep 4, 2012)

It is because you haven't been producing enough cactus blanks lately!!


----------



## Haynie (Sep 4, 2012)

I thought the devil went down to Georgia?


----------



## The Penguin (Sep 5, 2012)

plano_harry said:


> It is because you haven't been producing enough cactus blanks lately!!


you should have gone to SWAT.

:tongue:


----------



## Jgrden (Sep 5, 2012)

schreiber said:


>



Sheesh ! I'd run like hell.


----------



## Russknan (Sep 5, 2012)

LOVE the comments. Just proves that, as much creativity is seen here, not all comes at the end of a chisel! Russ (blessing himself, and reaching for some crossed pieces of palm leaf) :-0


----------



## robutacion (Sep 20, 2012)

Being myself the "recipient", of a strange face figure in some knife scales I cut a few weeks back (shown here...!), I can only say that, why in a heck I never saw a nice looking blond with blue eyes face coming out of these book-matched wood pieces, damn, or for Aussies, bugger...!:wink::biggrin:

Always ugly faces I get but, in your case here Curtis, I reckon that you should not fear the image, whatever it is, you have sliced it in half and, as far as I know, nothing works/function split in half, including Mr. Devil himself...!:wink:

I did glue mine together and coated it with some Floorseal, it is now hanging on the wall, next to the computer screen, and looking at me at the moment...!

Those like us that make knife scales from wood and other wood slicing's, tend to get some surprises, every so often...!

Thanks for showing it to us...!

Cheers
George


----------



## JerryRhoads (Sep 20, 2012)

That is cool man


----------



## Ligget (Sep 20, 2012)

Awesome!


----------



## cnirenberg (Sep 21, 2012)

Looks like one of those guys from Gwar.....


----------



## WHSKYrvr1 (Sep 21, 2012)

I wonder if the Pecans from that tree had a warming affect when eaten????


----------



## Jim Burr (Sep 21, 2012)

I'd sell it on eBay...worth millions!!


----------



## Rob73 (Sep 21, 2012)

That's actually pretty sweet.


----------

